# In case you are wondering what $33,000.00 doeling looks like....



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Kevin Mocks doeling from Friday Night Fiesta in San Angelo. Here is a little wether maker doe for you Tim.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

That goat looks perfect!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW!! Shes nice. How old is she?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Am I missing something, or does that expensive lil doe not have any brisket?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess their face isn't important is why they hold them like that but I wish they wouldn't. I wanna see her face. Plus I know they aren't actually hurting her but in the pic it looks like they are pulling her head off.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Uuummmmm........WOW.....that's a lot of money, even for such a lovely girl.


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

How do you recoup your costs for something like that? Are goat breeders doing embryo transfers? Or is it the male offspring that bring back the return on money?

I know a Nigerian sold for $8,000.00 at Nationals and thought that was crazy....lol.

karen


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe advertising for the rest of your farm? Being known as the farm with the $33,000 doe? I don't know I wonder about things like that too.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Kevin Mocks doeling from Friday Night Fiesta in San Angelo. Here is a little wether maker doe for you Tim.


Very cool. Is there a video of this one? If she was one you already sent, which one was it?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sylvie said:


> Am I missing something, or does that expensive lil doe not have any brisket?


By design I think.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooooh... she's beautiful!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

she is very pretty.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Very cool. Is there a video of this one? If she was one you already sent, which one was it?


The videos are Bronco Flemings does. They sold very solid also. upper 4 figures to low 5 figures.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

kbluebkeman said:


> How do you recoup your costs for something like that? Are goat breeders doing embryo transfers? Or is it the male offspring that bring back the return on money?
> 
> I know a Nigerian sold for $8,000.00 at Nationals and thought that was crazy....lol.
> 
> karen


Flush and ET to recips. The Texas wether game has animals that often sell for over $10k. She could, in theory, cover her cost and make money first flush.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Sylvie said:


> Am I missing something, or does that expensive lil doe not have any brisket?


The judge at the meat goat judging explained to the crowd and 4Hers that the brisket matters less than the loins. Much more expensive cuts of meat come from the loin area, so a goat with a great loin and weaker brisket gets more points than one with a strong brisket and weaker loins.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

For $33k I would of thought they would of oh I dont know, put a little effort into the taking of the photo...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

There was a buckling kid that sold for $40k not long ago. His picture was only him.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> For $33k I would of thought they would of oh I dont know, put a little effort into the taking of the photo...


At least they're all smiling! It always cracks me up when you see the photos of people who have just won, say, Nationals, and they've all got very stern, rather annoyed looking "our goat just won something. we're thrilled." expressions.

That is a very nice doeling though!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty girl! Although, I think you should get a little more bang for your buck out of these million dollar goats. This fine girl in particular is very nice, but awfully disproportional and needs some topline work. That 40k buck kid was stunning. Rare and unusual looking, but stunning.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Am I missing something, or does that expensive lil doe not have any brisket?


My 10 year old $150 Nigerian Dwarf doe has more brisket than this doe does in that picture..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very lovely young doe. But $33,000? Wow. I'm cheap I guess, because I am thinking of all the goats and things for goats we could get for that much $$ LOL


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice doe! But I couldn't spend that much... if I had 33k I would have so much other stuff to buy- fencing and shelter for goats, cars, fix up my goat trailer, another fitting stand and blow dryer, a few more goats.... you know school and more goat stuff. Not just one goat lol


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Very nice doe! But I couldn't spend that much... if I had 33k I would have so much other stuff to buy- fencing and shelter for goats, cars, fix up my goat trailer, another fitting stand and blow dryer, a few more goats.... you know school and more goat stuff. Not just one goat lol


I know- I the one hand I can see the perspective of you've got spend money to make money and the "we'll flush her, we'll flush her, we'll flush her" mentality. On the other hand I've got the thought of "that would make an awfully nice shed".

With our luck we'd end up with the 33K goat that only produces cross-eyed, three-legged mutant goats with webbed hooves and humps like a camel. (Then there's also the general rule that any animal you invest a significant amount of money in is the one that's most likely to croak at any given time...)


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I would want some semen from $40K buckling to go with this $33K doeling


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

SunnydaleBoers said:


> (Then there's also the general rule that any animal you invest a significant amount of money in is the one that's most likely to croak at any given time...)


That's where a good insurance plan comes in handy  A breeder near me lost her best Saanen buck, he was even shipped here from Washington, got struck by lightning. She is a pretty nice doe, but I too could do a lot with 33k other than buy one goat.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> That's where a good insurance plan comes in handy  A breeder near me lost her best Saanen buck, he was even shipped here from Washington, got struck by lightning. She is a pretty nice doe, but I too could do a lot with 33k other than buy one goat.


The trick is finding a plan that covers "fell over dead for no apparent reason" (and then being able to afford the premium on it!).  Granted, if an animal that expensive dies you're most likely going to have a necropsy done, but still, there aren't a ton of livestock policies out there that cover death due to illness/injury/etc. They've usually got specific perils named (although lightning can be one of them!).


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The coverage on mine covers just about anything but illness, it is through Shelter insurance. I think it even covers losses due to predators. But yes, it can be hard to prove why the goat died and that it didn't die from an illness.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Sylvie said:


> Am I missing something, or does that expensive lil doe not have any brisket?


You are correct. That's a good thing for a wether maker. She's very nice!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

she's nice but not that nice. and for 33 thousand she's defiantly not worth it. id save my money and but the 40 grand wether sire


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Was it Kevin mocks doe or able acres and he purchased her?


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I could sell every goat I own, about 40 total, all 5 vehicles and my tractor, and still not end up with $33,000.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

This animal is the equivalent of the half million dollar horse. This is thin atmosphere stuff. Guaranteed whoever paid that kind of money for a goat did NOT earn it from goats. Rich, albeit serious hobbyist breeders. 
I don't mean that to denigrate them, I'm just saying.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I just got done reading an article in The Goat Rancher magazine and they were interviewing Kevin Mock. He said he asked someone that bought a goat from him for $30,000, "are you nuts"?! The guy said he had bought two wethers from him the year before for $10,000 and his kid made $95,000 in premiums showing the two wethers. Don't hate the player, hate the game...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## kidsnchicks (May 30, 2013)

surveyman said:


> I could sell every goat I own, about 40 total, all 5 vehicles and my tractor, and still not end up with $33,000.


Love it! Seriously, $33K for ONE goat?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I just got done reading an article in The Goat Rancher magazine and they were interviewing Kevin Mock. He said he asked someone that bought a goat from him for $30,000, "are you nuts"?! The guy said he had bought two wethers from him the year before for $10,000 and his kid made $95,000 in premiums showing the two wethers. Don't hate the player, hate the game...


Exactly. Two of his wethers won big in Fort Worth and San Antonio. Many have no idea what the big time wether game is about. Names like Kevin Mock, Glen Martin, Bronco Fleming and others are some of the top names in the wether game. If a goat sells for $50k, in the very heart of the goat world, that is what it's value is. I bet there are more goats in a 300 mile radius of San Angelo than the entire rest of the country combined.

GT


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How much are the premiums at small ABGA shows, and the huge ones?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What are the premiums at small ABGA shows, and the huge ones?


These animals are not eligible for ABGA shows. They are unregistered.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

whoa did I miss something???? These animals are not eligible for ABGA shows?? Surely that is not in reference to the $33K doe, correct?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> whoa did I miss something???? These animals are not eligible for ABGA shows?? Surely that is not in reference to the $33K doe, correct?


They are out crosses. Very few are registered.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Please educate me. Out crosses with another breed, or non ABGA bucks? If they aren't eligible for ABGA, wouldn't that mean their offspring isn't eligible- or some of the offspring?? If that's the case then why would they pay that money?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Does seem like a ton of money for unregistered stock! Too rich for my blood that's for sure.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Please educate me. Out crosses with another breed, or non ABGA bucks? If they aren't eligible for ABGA, wouldn't that mean their offspring isn't eligible- or some of the offspring?? If that's the case then why would they pay that money?


Outcrosses with Ibex Hybrids and other unreg goats. They are to produce winning market wethers. Wethers and does in market shows are not registered. The jackpot wether show is far more lucrative than the ABGA shows.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It doesnt seem likely that you would ever recoop that much money outta that animal.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> It doesnt seem likely that you would ever recoop that much money outta that animal.


very easily actually. 
in Texas show whether go anywhere from 300$ to $15000+


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

GT - thanks I see. Over here in pacific northwest there isn't that type of market for the most part.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I could pay off my mortgage for that, barely but I could, lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol I know a lot of things I could get with that kind of $$, haha 

It's funny, I just can't see goats costing that much...

Yet, when I go to a horse sale.... $100,000 seems really cheap! Crazy I know.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Admittedly I know nothing about meat goats, but where is the value in a wether beyond it's meat yield? Obviously it's conformation is exemplary of it's genetics, so does a big-win wether increase the value of it's sire and dam and their future offspring? I really don't get this whole deal.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

elchivito said:


> Admittedly I know nothing about meat goats, but where is the value in a wether beyond it's meat yield? Obviously it's conformation is exemplary of it's genetics, so does a big-win wether increase the value of it's sire and dam and their future offspring? I really don't get this whole deal.


In some of these big wether shows the prizes include money. Sometimes a good deal of money.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

elchivito said:


> Admittedly I know nothing about meat goats, but where is the value in a wether beyond it's meat yield? Obviously it's conformation is exemplary of it's genetics, so does a big-win wether increase the value of it's sire and dam and their future offspring? I really don't get this whole deal.


Exactly. These wethers that come of these sires and dams are expected to win some big shows. These shows pay out close to the purchase price of this doe sometimes. Then you have to look at what flush kids will sell for as well as semen off the bucks, replacement doe kids ect.,


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

It seems crazy and an out of reach goal, but if the ppl who purchased this doe play their cards right an know what they are doing (an paying that kinda money Im sure they do) will make their money back plus some. 

Flush her to a top of the line wether maker buck say the 40k buck GT showed to us a while back an you've got 20 to 40 thousand dollar babies running around. It would be time to build a padded room.

Call me nutz but if I was playing the wether game an was serious about winning I would not blink an eye at paying that for a doe or buck.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

What happens to the whether that costs so much after they have been shown? Do they get eaten? 

I always assumed people bought these animals for this much and sold kids or semen to make their money back, I had no idea some shows had such huge premiums! It just seems kind of strange to me that a whether, not a buck or a doe, but a whether can go for so much. I suppose it makes sense if premiums are that high...but still.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

goat luver 101 said:


> What happens to the whether that costs so much after they have been shown? Do they get eaten?
> 
> I always assumed people bought these animals for this much and sold kids or semen to make their money back, I had no idea some shows had such huge premiums! It just seems kind of strange to me that a whether, not a buck or a doe, but a whether can go for so much. I suppose it makes sense if premiums are that high...but still.


yes, they get butchered. 
the show circut for market animals used to be "lets see who can work the hardest". and kids would get lots of money from that. 
but now its "lets see who can buy the most expensive whether and the best goat jocky" they kids don't touch the goat till the day of the show. and they get tons of money off it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> yes, they get butchered.
> the show circut for market animals used to be "lets see who can work the hardest". and kids would get lots of money from that.
> but now its "lets see who can buy the most expensive whether and the best goat jocky" they kids don't touch the goat till the day of the show. and they get tons of money off it.


Very true.

People find it hard to believe that I work and feed my own goats. I am my own goat jockey lol.

I couldn't show a goat someone else worked and call it mine. I just wont do it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good for you, Dani. You guys work hard for your wethers.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Very true.
> 
> People find it hard to believe that I work and feed my own goats. I am my own goat jockey lol.
> 
> I couldn't show a goat someone else worked and call it mine. I just wont do it


I'm the same way. I work extremely hard for my goats.

I earn all the money for my goats too.
I search for them by my self. all mom does is take me there. 
then when we get home I do all my own work. 
I could never take the credit for someone else's work.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree if these kids are gonna show the goats they need to be involved in the whole process. Not just showing up on show day.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Very true.
> 
> People find it hard to believe that I work and feed my own goats. I am my own goat jockey lol.
> 
> I couldn't show a goat someone else worked and call it mine. I just wont do it


Same here. Sure, I show dairy goats, but they still have to be in great condition to do well in shows. My parents help a bit, with the stuff I just can't do, or if I need an extra hand. Otherwise, it's all me.

I will show other kids' goats if they are showing multiple goats in one class, and need another handler, but I don't call them mine..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Same here. Sure, I show dairy goats, but they still have to be in great condition to do well in shows. My parents help a bit, with the stuff I just can't do, or if I need an extra hand. Otherwise, it's all me.
> 
> I will show other kids' goats if they are showing multiple goats in one class, and need another handler, but I don't call them mine..


Exactly! Glad yall are understanding what I mean.

I show for other people- heck I went to Georgia just to show for a friend but it was because she had doe kids in the same class and needed help. I do that all the time. But they aren't mine

The circuit I show on is all wethers with a couple does here and there. A lot of the more competitve kids buy their goats ready to win or their parents do it. We have very few that do that their own project. The ones that do are so happy when they win though where as the others haven't earned it so its not the same excitement.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

not my thread but we should get back on topic


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Man I wish somebody with way too much money would come drop a few thousand on goats at my farm LOL


----------

